

Bruce Schneier is blessed in his enemies - breadbox
http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/11/05/bruce-schneier-is-blessed-in-his-enemies/

======
breadbox
(Note: I linked to a discussion instead of the original article because its
headline is probably not going to stay that way for long.)

